# Took Milo to work



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

With winter making itself felt in this neck of the woods, Milo was appropriately dressed for business.

Oops, it isn't finished processing. I'll have to wait a little bit. Sorry!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, that took a long time to publish.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Milo looks sooooooo adorable; I wish Hank could go to work with me. Great video 

*'Lo*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hank is so cute, I'm sure he would perk up the whole office. I know Milo does. Everyone comes to greet and pet him. He loves it.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri,

Milo looks absolutely adorable in his outfit. I can't believe how much his face has lightened up, but his body is still dark. What a gorgeous, flashy boy he is!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He has lightened up a lot, but I suspect the body will remain much the same. He looks so much like his mother. I love him in all his incarnations.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Milo is SOOOO cute! I loved seeing him walking around the office and sniffing things... especially when he sniffed the Santa like "what is this thing mommy?" LOL.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I love it! Milo is adorable.

What type of office is it? Do customers/clients come in to visit?

Last year, I was working in a school library (K-12th grades would utilize it at various times) and the dogs were such a hit there.

Thanks for sharing the video! I love it.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Such a cute video of Milo! He is sure to be the office mascot. I love his outfit too. A guy has to be properly dressed in the business world.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Cute video....Milo is just too cute. Does he go to work with you all day?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I wish I could take my dogs to work... he looks like he is comfortable there as well!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohh! I love Milo at work!!!!!!!! How sweet!!!!!!! He looks like a MUCH more *efficient* employee than my Gucci. Here's a typical day of work for Gucci:

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Geri - that is just too cute. I LOVE his sweater! I bet he was a very popular man that day. Did he lay on your desk like Gucci does? I would love to do that with mine, except whenever I have brought them in, all they want to do is walk around & get into everyones business. If they would lay down, I would love it. Where did you get that sweater? What size & how big is Milo?
I think Logan would look adorable in one like that.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

MIlo is so cute, and he dressed for work, too cute.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well,

Actually Gucci makes her rounds and tries to pester my husband to "play" with her for the first hour or so and then she gives up. Here lately, I'm only going to my office on Thursday mornings when its just me and my husband there til' people start rolling in around noon. I go look at all the comps and see what the peeps are doing workwise...make sure everything is getting done right.

Its funny because I have managed to weasle down to a few hours a week of actually BEING in the office, I do work at home, but still....I'm trying to retire myself! haha.

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Milo is just beautiful, Geri ! And love the sweater.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh, I love it! Milo is adorable.
> 
> What type of office is it? Do customers/clients come in to visit?
> 
> ...


It's a real estate office. We do have 11


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Ohh! I love Milo at work!!!!!!!! How sweet!!!!!!! He looks like a MUCH more *efficient* employee than my Gucci. Here's a typical day of work for Gucci:
> 
> Kara


Now THAT'S a velcro photo!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Milo looks so cute. It is great that you can take him to work. Kara, Gucci looks adorable. How wonderful that you can retire to be with your darling furbaby.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh, I love it! Milo is adorable.
> 
> What type of office is it? Do customers/clients come in to visit?
> 
> ...


We do have people coming in. It's a real estate office. However, since I have my own office I can always go in and close the door on the off chance that someone might be afraid of him. By and large though, he's always a hit. People stop what they're doing to pet him and say hello.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Ohh! I love Milo at work!!!!!!!! How sweet!!!!!!! He looks like a MUCH more *efficient* employee than my Gucci. Here's a typical day of work for Gucci:
> 
> Kara


Kara,

Gucci looks like she thoroughly enjoys "working." Milo just finally curls up on the floor in my office and takes his little nap.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Geri - that is just too cute. I LOVE his sweater! I bet he was a very popular man that day. Did he lay on your desk like Gucci does? I would love to do that with mine, except whenever I have brought them in, all they want to do is walk around & get into everyones business. If they would lay down, I would love it. Where did you get that sweater? What size & how big is Milo?
> I think Logan would look adorable in one like that.


Laurie,

I bought it at a relatively local pet discount store. I love that it's handmade and I think it really keeps him warm. He was 11 pounds the last time I had him at the vet (several weeks ago) and is 12 inches to his tail, so I bought a size 12. Fits him great, but he'd better not keep growing. 

BTW, he walked all over the office, definitely checking out everything. Then he curled up on the carpet in my office and took a nap.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Geri,

Just don't put Milo on your desk! lol, I did that once to be cute and she won't *sleep* anywhere else now! LOL

That's great that everyone loves Milo! I can certainly see why  Gucci gets a bit barky when someone comes in, but other than that she's great to work with!

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He looks so cute! What a nice boy!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am so lucky to be able to take Casper and Missy to work with me. Casper likes to move around from office to office. Here is a picture you guys have not seen....he is in his Dad's office just kicking back waiting for a ride in the truck.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry wrong picture....have to try again.That is Casper after his bath, he gets a break before drying.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lynn,

Great shots! I especially love the mirror one. What fun!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

this is Casper at work...I hope:biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww! Work is exhausting.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor Casper, looks like daddy is working him too hard!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What great pictures of Casper! I love the one in the car mirror. Very cool shot. And it looks like your husband is either working Casper too long to gave him really bad news like "Your accounts are way over due." LOL.

Btw, Julia, I love your new avatar and sig!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pictures of your office working havs!:biggrin1:

I love that Milo!He is a man who has won over my heart!I adore his coloring and he just looks so dapper in his sweater.:hug:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Great pics from everyone with their cuties at work.

Boo Hoo I cannot bring Houston to work. I think that is a good thing though right now because my desk is overloaded with paperwork and you never know when the paper shredding gene will kick in. LOL


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Geri, Milo is adorable, I love his coloring, and he is so handsome in his sweater!

Kara, did you say "working"?? Isn't that the forum page up on the computer? LOL!!

Lynn, I love the reflection picture as well. Casper is so cute with his Daddy "working" hard


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww! I love the pictures of Casper! Resting up like Gucci...I swear, the office makes her 'sleepy'.......ME TOO, actually!ound:
ound:
Jan, how perceptive! haha! Yep..that was the forum page up  I think behind all those windows may have been something work-related? I'm not certain, though. 

Kara


----------

